# Samsung SIR-TS360 Dead?



## cfetters (Aug 4, 2007)

Have a stand-alone (non DVR) Samsung receiver in the spare b/r, it doesn't get a lot of use. Turned it on the other day and the only channels I get are History Channel, some shopping channel and a sports mix channel. The guide populates just fine but no picture, just "Searching for Signal". Have H20-100 as main receiver in f/r and it works fine on all channels. 

So here's my question, is my receiver finally dead, or has there been some "upgrade" to the system that makes my receiver obsolete? I didn't check signal strength, figured that since the f/r was working ok the dish was aligned. Since I'm getting some channels, seems that the feed into the room is ok. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

I would first check your signal strength. Many factors can be at play here, but knowing the overall signal strengths on the 101 satellite would be a start. Also, do a hard boot on the box (pull the plug, wait a few mins, plug it back in). I had this receiver at one time, as I recall it would lock up needing a hard boot. Post back with your results and signal strengths.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

First, go on-line and refresh programming authorization to that receiver. Follow the troubleshooting links until you get a list of problem code numbers, pick one of them, then pick refresh programming (or receiver).

If the problem persists, to rule out a wiring problem you can move it to the other receiver location, hook it up there and try it. If it works at the other location, then there is a problem with the coax or connectors going to the original location. If it does not work at the other location, then you've get a bad receiver.


----------



## cfetters (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. I tried taking the receiver downstairs and hooking it up to my “known working set-up” and I got pretty much the same result. Oddly though I got different channels downstairs than I got upstairs, but for most it’s “Searching for satellite signal”

I checked the signal strength

Sat 101(a) transponders 1-8 are 100 100 98 99 n/a n/a n/a n/a, transponders 9 through 32 are all n/a

Sat 119(b) all transponders are n/a

Sat 110(c) all transponders are n/a

I ran a system test and I get
Tuning - Fail
Access Card - OK
Receiver ID – OK
LNB Output – Fail

Tried refreshing the service but nothing changed.


----------

